
The iPad Mini will destroy any hope of Android tablet success - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/134546-the-ipad-mini-will-destroy-any-hope-of-android-tablet-success
======
tehabe
Weird assessment I think. Many people use Google and an Android based mobile
device fits much better. For example I get Chrome (the real one) and so on.
With an iPad I would have to switch to Safari and iCloud to achieve what I
could get more easily with a Nexus 7.

My father wants an iPad but on the other hand, he uses Windows with Firefox.
You can't sync your bookmarks or anything with that combination.

I wonder if people think about those things when buying an iPad and wondering
what to do, when they at home and can't access their bookmarks or anything?

~~~
spydertennis
The have Chrome for iOS now.

~~~
bookwormAT
OP wrote

"Chrome (the real one)"

Without Chrome's page rendering engine, Chrome for iOS is really closer to
Safari than it is to (the real) Chrome.

